# Amplificador VHF 25-40W 2N6084



## DavidGuetta (Ago 9, 2013)

Hola! Muy a la rápida, aporto un diagrama del amplificador que acabo de terminar ayer, excitado con 4-5W desde el PLL VERONICA en 103.1 MHz y obteniendo en la salida (segun el wattmeter 25W).

Nada de otro mundo, amplificador en Clase C tal cual hoy conocemos  ante cualquier consulta, aquí estoy...

Nota 1: Los condensadores tanto de entrada como de salida son Ensayo y Error en caso de que tengas condensadores de valor fijo (fue mi caso), a menos que cuentes con condensadores variables tipo ARCO y los puedas poner en el circuito.

Nota 2: La resistencia de 220 KOhm, CAMBIARLA POR UNA DE 2.2 Ohm, 1Watt.

Saludos!!


----------



## dalsaur (Ago 10, 2013)

amigo me servira  este diagrama con este transistor

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/motorola/MRF2628.pdf


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 11, 2013)

Podrias probarlo... por lo general no debiera haber problema con probar otro transistor, los diagramas de  amplificadores clase C que hay en internet no difieren demasiado uno respecto a otro, y usan distintos transistores, de diferentes potencias, voltajes y ganancias.

Se ve interesante ese transistor, 12dB de ganancia y con 0.75 watts se obtienen sobre 15 watts....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 11, 2013)

Hola a todos, !saludos cordiales ! El MRF2628 segundo su hoja de datos tecnicos tiene una ganancia de 12Db en 175Mhz.
Entonses como los transistores de RF tienem una inclinaciõn de -6Db por cada oitava de frequencia la ganancia esperada en 100Mhz aproximase de unos 17Db o 50 vezes lineares, pero iso es totalmiente valido para un circuito enpleado mui bien armado y ayustado. No devemos tanbien orbidar que un transistor trabalhando asi puede mui facilmente oscilar y generar muchas frequencias espureas en torno de la frequencia fundamental y quando conectado a una antena con  certeza ay de molestar otros radios y televisores cercanos.
No estoi aca condenando lo uso dese transistor mucho ao contrario es apenas una palavra de cautela quando ayustarlo .  
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elkolo34 (Nov 24, 2014)

hola buenas noches otra vez yo molestando, tengo un pll digital que da 12 watts (medido con watimetro) ahora quiero armar un clase c con 2n6084, lei en algun lado que podria exitarlo con 12 watts, ahora por otro lado veo que hay que exitarlo con 4 watts, yo pensaba bajar a 10 watts el pll desde los trimers y bajar el voltaje del colector del 2n6084, osea empezar con 9 volts e ir subiendo el voltaje para no freir el transistor,  ustedes que opinan? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2014)

Yo *NO* tocaría los trimer´s


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 24, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro elkolo34 te recomendo bajar un poco la alimentación de tu excitador de 12 Wattios de modo obtenir en su salida de 4 a 6 Wattios lo que es mas que suficiente para excitar correctamente tu lineal con lo transistor 2N6084 , haora NO baje la tensión del 2N6084 , alimente el entre 12,5 voltios  hasta 13,8 Voltios maximos. Aca mismo en ese foro es discutido circuitos y buenas tecnicas de como  armar y ayustar corretamente tu lineal para maxima performance (ganancia y rendimento) , basta buscar.
!Fuerte abrazo amigo , dudas adicionales pregunte es un gusto platicarmos !!.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elkolo34 (Nov 24, 2014)

muchas gracias por las respuestas, le pondre una fuente regulada al pll para bajar el voltaje, con respecto a los trimers, creo que son trimers porque no parecen ser capacitores ya los toque dado que cambien hace tiempo un rd06 que venia por defecto por un rd15, asi que toque todo hasta que obtuve la mejor potencia, osea todo pero todo, con un watimetro al lado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 24, 2014)

elkolo34 dijo:


> muchas gracias por las respuestas, le pondre una fuente regulada al pll para bajar el voltaje, con respecto a los trimers, creo que son trimers porque no parecen ser capacitores ya los toque dado que cambien hace tiempo un rd06 que venia por defecto por un rd15, asi que toque todo hasta que obtuve la mejor potencia, osea todo pero todo, con un watimetro al lado


?? Que tal subir fotos de tu equipos ?? , !! seguramente asi pudemos ayudarte mejor aun !!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elkolo34 (Nov 25, 2014)

prometo este fin de semana subir imagenes





DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hola! Muy a la rápida, aporto un diagrama del amplificador que acabo de terminar ayer, excitado con 4-5W desde el PLL VERONICA en 103.1 MHz y obteniendo en la salida (segun el wattmeter 25W).
> 
> Nada de otro mundo, amplificador en Clase C tal cual hoy conocemos  ante cualquier consulta, aquí estoy...
> 
> ...



pregunto desde mi ignorancia, el toroide reemplazaria el vk200 y es para q*ue* la rf no se valla a la fuente, ahora L1 diametro 8mm que calibre de alambre? L2 misma pregunta que calibre (grosor), y hay una bobina de 15 vueltas en serie con la resistencia de 2.2 ohm, desde la base del transistor a masa, tambien que calibre de alambre?, sin pretender ser molesto con cuantos watts lo exito 4, 6, 8...? alguien sabe cuanto soporta? en el datasheet dice que soporta 12 watts, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elkolo34 (Dic 1, 2014)

Hola a todos, arme el amlificador con el 2n6084 hice algunas modificaciones, adjunto imagenes y circuito del mismo rinde 40 watts con 10 watts de entrada y 5 amperes de consumo, le agregue un vk 200 a la base por la roe, sin el vk daba como 3:1, con el vk 1.2:1, espero que a alguien les sirva, todo esto alimentado con fuente atx de pc reformada


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2014)

elkolo34 dijo:


> Hola a todos, arme el amlificador con el 2n6084 hice algunas modificaciones, adjunto imagenes y circuito del mismo rinde 40 watts con 10 watts de entrada y 5 amperes de consumo, le agregue un vk 200 a la base por la roe, sin el vk daba como 3:1, con el vk 1.2:1, espero que a alguien les sirva, todo esto alimentado con fuente atx de pc reformada


?? Y la imagenes ??
!!OOOpssssss ya las mire , descurpas.
Dicas para obtener mas potenzia en la salida (mas ganancia) : enpleye la tarjeta de fibra de vidrio de dos caras , hacer janpers (ligaciones o conecciones) con hilo de cubre estañado  en las dos caras en TODOS puntos de tierra de los conponentes  principalmente en los dos emissores del transistor 2n6084.
Los dos emissores de lo transistor 2N6084 deven sener soldados lo mas proximos que possibles de lo plano de tierra de la tarjeta , donde con eso diminuimos la inductancia parasita del los dos emissores garantizando asi un tierra lo mas efectivo que possible y por consequenzia una major ganancia del lineal.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

